

Organic agriculture is a colossal hoax - elsewhen
http://www.forbes.com/sites/henrymiller/2015/07/29/why-organic-agriculture-is-a-colossal-hoax/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
" In a classic study, UC Berkeley biochemist Bruce Ames and his colleagues
found that “99.99 percent (by weight) of the pesticides in the American diet
are chemicals that plants produce to defend themselves.” "

This is on the same level of "co2 from trees is a major contributor to global
warming", and I wasn't at all surprised to see that the author is at the
Hoover Institute.

~~~
greenyoda
The article from Scientific American that this article links to has much more
scientific detail on the pesticides that are used in organic farming, and
seems fairly trustworthy:

 _Are lower pesticide residues a good reason to buy organic? Probably not._

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/science-
sushi/pesticides...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/science-
sushi/pesticides-food-fears/)

------
eip
Nice try Monsanto.

